# Im having a flu jab



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

My first one on Friday. Wish me luck!!I decided that having flu would be much worse than a possible reaction to the jab..Thanks for all the really useful info!Oh, and I wrote that complaint letter to the GP who suggested that ME was all in my mind







The practice manager wrote a reply saying that all doctors have their own opinions on health issues but she was sorry that I had been offended by him and that she had spoken to him about it. I feel a bit disappointed by this, but have no idea what I was expecting to happen anyway!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Good for you for writing a letter about that nasty doctor! Way to go!







I guess we all kind of wanted him to get in trouble. It just doesn't seem fair that a sick patient come in to see him, and leave feeling so dejected. I kind of wish something else had happened to him too, but like you, I'm not sure what I expected either. At least the practice manager spoke to him. Somehow, I doubt it will change his nasty attitude.







Let us know how you get on with your flu jab. Is there a shortage of vaccines over in the UK? It's been terribly hard for folks over here in the US to get one. Dumb government, cancelling orders.


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes there has been a nationwide shortage as usual....you think they would have learnt by now! Luckily I go to the uni health centre and they dont have many elderly patients, just students.Today I have woken up with a heavy cold so I think I might delay the jab for a week or two, I'll see what the Dr says.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

Britchick - that is sound judgement - you are supposed to delay having the jab until you feel ok. I had this same discussion with my doctor last year although i decided not to go ahead with the jab in the end. feel better soon {{hugs}}Clair


----------



## britchick (Oct 2, 2003)

CFS is weird!!!I woke up this morning and the 'cold' has vanished. I feel a bit headachey but I think it must have been CFS in another guise as a full day of rest restored me...Im glad I feel better but it is so strange, I was completely convinced I had a cold and blamed my friend for making me ill. Looks like Ive got some grovelling to do.Im going for the jab then, Im nervous about it though and fully expect to have a real cold next week as a result of it.


----------

